# My Master Bath project



## Jasondt2001 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm speechless, i thought you might miss the closet space until I saw that bathroom. 
That thing is gorgeous, and i mean incredible. G R E A T JOB.
And I LOVE The flatscreen idea


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Closet Space*

Actually there was a very small 9x10 bedroom, over the foyer, that was turned into the Master closet.

Going to post more pics of the other projects, Kitchen, Family Room, Dining Room, too. Don't have any before pics, just under construction pics.

Thanks for the pat on the back....


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Minnesota Gal (May 26, 2007)

Gorgeous! Is that a pocket door you used? I can't tell for sure. If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, it is a pocket door. And would pocket doors have fit in a couple other locations where I've done some remodeling, I would have used pockets doors in those locations as well.

More than like them, love them! Great floor space savers when you are pushed for room.

The door right now is just a raised panel slab, but it'll be changed to a beveled glass unit as soon as I get to it.

Working on the landscaping now.....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ktkelly...very nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks to all for the nice comments....


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

I'm speechless too. WWWWOOOOOWWWWW.

*Very, very nice. *

I love having a tub _and_ a shower. Well, I could care less about the tub but the g/f likes it so it stays. You know how that goes.

Now, did you do all of this yourself? If so, you should take a road trip to NC for a few weeks, I'll take some time off of work and we'll have a good old time with 4 bedrooms upstairs. :wink:

Pat on the back h**l, you need a kick in the butt for making me so sad when I get home and go to the bathroom. haha


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have any concerns about tiling over the pocket door area...I know these areas are very flimsy. I did a bathroom remodel with the exact same set-up, and I was concerned, so I went through the trouble of screwing a 1/8" thick by 1" wide aluminum strip where the stop is on the edge of the pocket to help with the flex. It worked pretty well. I then pre-drilled through the aluminum and hand nailed finish nails to put the stop back on over the aluminum....if this makes any sense.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I didn't really do anything special with the pocket door walls.

Basic sheetrock screwed down and moldings finish nailed. Sure seemed more than rigid enough. Besides, it's not like that area is going to get a lot of abuse. Anyone gets close to that wall has a TV up side the head....:laughing:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I forgot to mention that you did a beautiful job, by the way. I do it for a living and I would be proud to put my name on that bathroom.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

I love the television in the master bath! Excellent touch.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Ran out of room or it would have had a fireplace....:yes: 


I've seen that done though.


I installed a 37" Plasma with a complete 5.1 surround system in a luxury bath last year. This bath had a fireplace, the home theater system with PC input (could sit in tub cruising the net using a "Air Mouse") and a *HUGE* jacuzzi....

The music extended into the master shower/steam room too.


A bath that you would never want to leave.....:laughing:


----------



## CrabBucket (Jun 30, 2007)

*The Shower*

That bathroom looks amazing. Did you install the shower door also? How did the shower turn out. cant see from the pictures.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Guess I need to take another pic showing the shower a little better...

I did everything but the shower glass. No way was I getting into that..:no: 


I called in a favor....:yes: Friend works for a local company that does all the heavy glass work for one of my customers. I got a pretty serious discount on the glass and install. And man, that thick, tempered glass is *expensive*.

Bad thing about the shower?

Turn on both shower heads, all three body sprays, music cranked up (has stereo as well as the HDTV), and you don't want to get out.


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

Any chance of seeing some more pics of your bathroom? It looks great! I'm planning a similarly sized bathroom (7x12), and I'd like to see how you fit everything in there. 

Thanks!
-Sean


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*A few more pics....*








Here's a few more. Maybe they'll give you some ideas.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*A couple more*


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

I should say something other than wow, which has been said repeatedly, but it is the first thing that comes to mind! *WOW.* I LOVE the wall tile. It looks so rich with your border. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## CrabBucket (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks really great. good work!!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

The budget for those who may be interested:

Floor/Wall Tile = $1,400.00 (same tile with a small color difference)
Border Tile = $350.00
Cap Tile = $790.00

Air Tub = $3,100.00
Undermount Basin = $80.00
Groehe = $1,400.00 (Shower, Basin and Tub)

Commode = $240.00

Custom Cabinets = $1,600.00
Granite = $1,300.00 (Counter, Tub Surround, Shower Seat/Sill/Threshold)

Glass = $1,100.00

Mirror = $120.00

Of course we had to get all new Egyptian cotton towels, etc. And all new paper, towels holders, etc.

I know there's some things I'm missing, so it looks to be roughly $12,000.00 even. 



*OH MY GAWD!*


Actually I know that without getting some very serious discounts by others in the construction field, there's no way this could have been done for that kind of cost. Probably would have been close to triple to have it done....:yes:


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

Very nice work and quite an improvement. How would a TV last in a bathroom though with a shower. I know with us even with the exhaust fan running it can get pretty steamed up in there, and especially when the boy takes a shower. For us the Tv would be a problem. The boy would never get out of there and we'd be back to a half bath to work with.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

oldgoat,

There's enough space and ventilation that there's no issues at all with steaming up the room. The glass tends to steam up a bit *inside* the shower, but that's it.

Generally the TV is only on in the mornings anyway. Nice to be abe to turn on the news/weather while preparing for the day....:yes: 


That "*especially when the boy takes a shower*" thing isn't an issue here, and it wouldn't have been. This is *our *master bath, off limits to anyone else....:laughing:


----------

